# Crappie Bite? SE



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Anyone fishing the crappie bite yet? just wondering how its going?


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey guy  I'm doing Saltfork tomorrow. Hitting the water before daylight. Plan on putting in 5 hours at least. Got a few go to spots in mind. Looking for Crappie. I'll shoot a (how I did) later tomorrow.
I'm not real happy with conditions, Near full mood - been having a east wind. blue bird day/no clouds all sun - dead calm water but hell let's see what happens. Sounds like the weekend will be a cold front. Ya never know right ?
Fact > if you don't have a line in the water you can't catch a fish.


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Good luck Dragline! I will probably give it a go Saturday since I have this work thing I have to do tomorrow. ☹


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Fished Piedmont today from 7:00am until 12:30 pm. Found crappie around 8:30 holding between 8-10 in 14 ft of water. Bite started at 10:30 and was over at 11:15. Water temp was 68, using jig and minnow caught 13 between 12-14”. Here’s two.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Here


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Ugh, As I was afraid of, it was a nice boat ride day.Watched and talked to several other boats with the same luck. The water did drop from 78 plus to 69* degrees in two weeks since last out. Good drop..

The Crappie are not shallow yet, nor are any other fish. Only fish marked on sonar are 10' - 12' deep.
Conditions sucked and fishing sucked. Dam it was cold on the water at 7:00am but by 9:30am I warmed up. .. Just the way it goes right ? I'll get them next time ..


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

It was 42 when I launched yesterday at Piedmont, but the sun warmed it up within a few hours.
I forgot to mention that ODNR released 1800 Muskies up to 12” long from the marina dock an hour before I came back in. Several were still in that area and visible while I was loading. The staff there were also pulling pontoon boats out for storage which can be a pain in the @ss if you’re not patient.


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Dragline said:


> Ugh, As I was afraid of, it was a nice boat ride day.Watched and talked to several other boats with the same luck. The water did drop from 78 plus to 69* degrees in two weeks since last out. Good drop..
> 
> The Crappie are not shallow yet, nor are any other fish. Only fish marked on sonar are 10' - 12' deep.
> Conditions sucked and fishing sucked. Dam it was cold on the water at 7:00am but by 9:30am I warmed up. .. Just the way it goes right ? I'll get them next time ..


I agree...I was all over atwood yesterday. When i launched the surface temp was 68 and when i pulled off it was 70. I mark fished all day but couldnt get the bite. I ended up cathcing white bass, channel catfish, LM, and a perch...couldnt get the Crappie to bite. Best marks i got we 24 fow. with fish in 10-14 fow. hopefully the bite turns on soon. Im hungry


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Congrats Specwar! I didn't think there was 13 crappie in Piedmont....


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

It is the most difficult lake I fish for crappies, however I find that once you locate them and figure out the bite, the ones you catch are mostly quality fish.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Dragline said:


> Ugh, As I was afraid of, it was a nice boat ride day.Watched and talked to several other boats with the same luck. The water did drop from 78 plus to 69* degrees in two weeks since last out. Good drop..
> 
> The Crappie are not shallow yet, nor are any other fish. Only fish marked on sonar are 10' - 12' deep.
> Conditions sucked and fishing sucked. Dam it was cold on the water at 7:00am but by 9:30am I warmed up. .. Just the way it goes right ? I'll get them next time ..


We got some the same day tight in down trees. The bite didn't last very long though. We fished saturday and got a handful near N Salem ramp, plus a couple bonus Saugeye.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Fished Salt Fork today and got 22. They were mainly in 13-18 FOW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

